# QNX 4.25 root Passwort nicht vorhanden



## Timo Rickert (15. März 2006)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit für die oben genannte QNX Version das root Passwort herauszubekommen.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Dennis Wronka (17. März 2006)

Hmm, womit arbeitet QNX denn? Shadow? Evtl. waere ja John the Ripper eine Moeglichkeit.


----------

